# Battery Drain....



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

So, our last camping trip had us returning home on July 24th. On the 11 or 12th of August, I went to get some stuff out for our trip to the beach (no camping)....noticed that all the lights were yellow, and when I turned them on the propane or CO2 alarm went off (asusming low power makes them go off). Wasn't sure exactly what the draw was (didn't appear that ligths were on anywhere), but I assumed it was the fact that I left the refridgerator door open to air out (condensation). Noticed (duh) that there is a bulb in there...which logically could have caused the drain. Figured I'd address it when I got back from the shore, so I cloed the door, double checked the lights etc (lights worked fine plugged into the TV by the way - though the slide didn't work) and closed it up. Got back yesterday and checked it again, and everything was flat dead - no yellow lights, no alarms - just dead. Took the battery off and took it to the house to charge on the battery charger. Lots of storms around here and didn't want to risk plugging the shoreline in or having the battery charger plugged in outside etc.

I haven't put it back in the camper yet, but I was doing some reading - and saw that folks say anytime it's parked to disconnect the negative battery as there is always a drain. Is this true? Would it have died anyhow if the refridge door was closed? I haven't had it that long (June) and up to that point, we used it almost every weekend, or had it plugged in every weekend camping in the yard.

I assume just charging the battery should correct it - it doesn't need to be replaced right? And I asusme that the converter only does it's recharging job when it's plugged to shoreline or connectted to the TV right?

Just want to make sure that I shouldn't have unhooked the battery - versus me actually leaving a light on somewhere or the fridge door open....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There are a few things that draw power from battery while it is in storage....the CO2 detector and the radio.

These are probably what drained your battery while you were away.

Charge battery and replace....should solve problem for next trip. However, you should install a disconnect switch or remove the NEG connection in the future while trailer is in storage.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 Oregon_camper; the batt drain from the propane detector (about 1 amp of 12vdc), and the radio (same amount) will run your battery(ies) down in a few weeks. And if you left the reefer door open and the light was on, that increases the drain speed.

Either disconnect the negative wire/wires at the battery, or put in a switch. There are several types--knife switch, rotating knob switch, etc. The trick is to have the switch on the negative wire(s)--you want to break off all ground returns to the battery.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree with the others that the LP detector (most likely not a CO detector unless Keystone is up to something new) is your most probable source of the draw.

As a side note; when you turn your refrigerator off, the little mouse takes a nap. The refrigerator interior light will also be off, no matter the position of the door.

As an additional site note:



Oregon_Camper said:


> ...the CO2 detector and the radio.


CO = Carbon Monoxide - A colorless, odorless gas usually caused by improper combustion of gas appliances
CO2 = Carbon Dioxide - A colorless, odorless gas formed during respiration and by the decomposition of organic substances


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Just a little extra thing to mention. If the fridge is turned off, the doors need to be left open, or you'll get mold and bad odors in it. No matter how much you clean it, it needs ventilation when it isn't running.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

duggy said:


> Just a little extra thing to mention. If the fridge is turned off, the doors need to be left open, or you'll get mold and bad odors in it. No matter how much you clean it, it needs ventilation when it isn't running.


I installed a new battery in my 07 Roo in the spring. I stay connected to shore power 24/7 with the ac on, set at 80deg just to keep a little air flow going on these hot summer days in the south. We have had a lot of storms and to date no problem.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

I installed this battery disconnect switch on the side of the battery box to stop the discharge when not using the trailer.










battery switch


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Just a little extra thing to mention. If the fridge is turned off, the doors need to be left open, or you'll get mold and bad odors in it. No matter how much you clean it, it needs ventilation when it isn't running.


That's what I recalled from my horse trailer days - and why I left it open. I just didn't connect that there was a constant drain on it. Another







LOL


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

cdnbayside said:


> I installed this battery disconnect switch on the side of the battery box to stop the discharge when not using the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! How hard is it to install? Wonder if my camping place will have them, or if I have to order online.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have an '09 250RS and I found our battery completely drained prior to a camping trip. There is a small storage compartment towards the front next to your front door - there is a light in there and after I had re-charged the battery, I found this light was somehow turned on. Another light that could get you is the light underneath the bunks - if you have one there. Aside from leaving lights on, make sure the antenna booster is turned off - that is the small switch near the front door on the ceiling.

I installed a battery switch last year I bought at Wallmart and use it anytime we have a long break between trips.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

sptddog said:


> I installed this battery disconnect switch on the side of the battery box to stop the discharge when not using the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! How hard is it to install? Wonder if my camping place will have them, or if I have to order online.....
[/quote]

Simple to install. Drill 4 holes in side of battery box. Put 4 stainless machine screws and nuts 6 x 1-1/2 to secure switch to battery box. Install 4 gauge wire from negative battery terminal to switch. Install negative trailer wire to switch.

I bought the switch at Bass Pro Shop, but I have seen them on ebay for about $25. You also need the wire and screws.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

hautevue said:


> ...about 1 amp of 12vdc...


Actually, the draw is about 0.15A. If you do the math, a standard 24 group battery (85AH) will last about 3 weeks at best, and more likely 2 weeks for a typical battery with a little age on it. If the draw was an amp, it wouldn't even make it 3 days.

Gilligan


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool! did you mount this on the "outside" of your battery box? My problem is that I don't hhave enough room inside the black battery box to fit a on/off switch. I am assuming this is "weather proof"?

thanks!


cdnbayside said:


> I installed this battery disconnect switch on the side of the battery box to stop the discharge when not using the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! How hard is it to install? Wonder if my camping place will have them, or if I have to order online.....
[/quote]

Simple to install. Drill 4 holes in side of battery box. Put 4 stainless machine screws and nuts 6 x 1-1/2 to secure switch to battery box. Install 4 gauge wire from negative battery terminal to switch. Install negative trailer wire to switch.

I bought the switch at Bass Pro Shop, but I have seen them on ebay for about $25. You also need the wire and screws.
[/quote]


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Ish said:


> I installed this battery disconnect switch on the side of the battery box to stop the discharge when not using the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! How hard is it to install? Wonder if my camping place will have them, or if I have to order online.....
[/quote]

Simple to install. Drill 4 holes in side of battery box. Put 4 stainless machine screws and nuts 6 x 1-1/2 to secure switch to battery box. Install 4 gauge wire from negative battery terminal to switch. Install negative trailer wire to switch.

I bought the switch at Bass Pro Shop, but I have seen them on ebay for about $25. You also need the wire and screws.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Yes, it's on the outside of the battery box on the driver side. It is waterproof as it's meant for boats.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ish said:


> Cool! did you mount this on the "outside" of your battery box? My problem is that I don't hhave enough room inside the black battery box to fit a on/off switch. I am assuming this is "weather proof"?


Not sure how you could mount one inside a battery box. Here is a picture of how I installed my disconnect switch.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Gilligan said:


> ...about 1 amp of 12vdc...


Actually, the draw is about 0.15A. If you do the math, a standard 24 group battery (85AH) will last about 3 weeks at best, and more likely 2 weeks for a typical battery with a little age on it. If the draw was an amp, it wouldn't even make it 3 days.

Gilligan








[/quote]

You're right, Gilligan! After reading your posting, I went to the TT and measured the amperage again. Amazing what missing a decimal point will do! 0.15 amps is it. Thank you. Off to basic math class this afternoon..


----------

